
Firefox Lite now sending ad notifications, like a cheap mobile game - archon810
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/eozrdw/xpost_firefox_lite_is_now_sending_ad
======
archon810
The writing has been on the wall
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/edgi2s/firefox_lit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/edgi2s/firefox_lite_keeps_adding_more_bloat).

